# Code 4 error (what does it mean?)



## Arinoth (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been trying to look around, even through my manual to see what a Code 4 means before taking it into the dealer as I work during the day and can't bring it in.

No other indicators going on, car still drives fine (came on half way through my commute home today). The only other thing I noticed was that the engine temperature gauge was all the way to cold (25C+ out) though once I pulled into the driveway, turned the car off and on the engine temperature gauge went back to normal but I got the code 4 again.


Thanks for any feedback or help on this.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I have no idea what it means, but hopefully a Gearhead can chime in.



> *P0004 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit High*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Pop the hood. Is there still antifreeze in your overflow tank?

Both electronic thermostats and the water pumps have been common problems with these cars. Your temp gauge seems to indicate a problem with one or the other. Missing coolant would mean the water pump.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

http://fast-store.com:33180/captiva/tis/EN/Documents_2012/Cruze/SM-T/92564491.en.html#ss3-2564491


----------



## Arinoth (Jun 18, 2013)

Called the dealer and they said it sounds like a faulty temp sensor somewhere.

As it's still covered under warranty I will be taking it in to get fixed (and the car a look over too).

As of yesterday afternoon the message has gone away, AC worked all yesterday yesterday and my temperature gauge has been working perfectly. This doesn't mean I still won't take it in, just that everything is appearing to be working perfectly and all fluid levels look correct. 

Thought I'd give you guys a heads up and thanks for your responses. Now if I could only get near to the fuel economy that I was told I would get when I bought the **** thing two years ago (was suppose to get as low as 5.9L/100km get 6.6L/100km in idea conditions on 80 km/h 'highways').


----------



## rgpg_99 (Jan 8, 2012)

I understand this is an old thread, but did you get the issue fixed? My symptoms are like yours, and even though they started intermittently, they became the norm after a few days (Error Code 4, no temperature gauge reading, engine fan on).

I did take the car to the dealer, and they changed two temperature sensors (engine and coolant), and water pump. After a couple of weeks, the error code returned.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rgpg_99 said:


> I understand this is an old thread, but did you get the issue fixed? My symptoms are like yours, and even though they started intermittently, they became the norm after a few days (Error Code 4, no temperature gauge reading, engine fan on).
> 
> I did take the car to the dealer, and they changed two temperature sensors (engine and coolant), and water pump. After a couple of weeks, the error code returned.


What year Cruze do you have?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TSB Search

[FONT=&quot]P0004 Fuel Volume Regulator Control Circuit High[/FONT]


----------



## rgpg_99 (Jan 8, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> What year Cruze do you have?


It's a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS with 44,000 km (27,340 miles)

The P0004 code refers to something else. The "Code 4" displayed on the dashboard is related to a temperature sensor issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

rgpg_99 said:


> It's a 2011 Chevy Cruze LS with 44,000 km (27,340 miles)
> 
> The P0004 code refers to something else. The "Code 4" displayed on the dashboard is related to a temperature sensor issue.


[h=1]2011 Chevrolet Cruze TSBs[/h]
I had time to look yesterday, but not today ... good luck, only 904 more to go

GM Trouble Code Lookup


----------



## Shireys??? (Mar 18, 2020)

Where's the tempature sensors ?because my car has code 4. Too


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Shireys??? said:


> Where's the tempature sensors ?because my car has code 4. Too


Thermostat & lower radiator hose.


----------



## Ankit (Oct 18, 2020)

I got error code 4 and temparetur gauge is showing cold-25c in malibu 2013 
What should I do?


----------



## Floody (Nov 30, 2020)

I got a code 4 error but the temp went way up not down. Same issue?


----------



## Chev211 (Jul 28, 2021)

Floody said:


> I got a code 4 error but the temp went way up not down. Same issue?


I had that issue yesterday, It starts going up every minute and when it hits 3/4 part of the gauge it jumps to the red zone and I get all the alarms beeping with a Code 4 on the display and the check engine light turned on. I pulled over for like an hour to get it cooled down, but the same issue happened. A 20 minute drive took almost 3 hours


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Engine off due to high temp


Uughh, as I research seems im having the infamous error message " A/C off due to High Engine temp" with my gauge on cold. Changed both temp sensors, new thermostat, waterpump and reservoir cap and still get the same message after disconnecting negative cable. Bleed System. Everything's checks...




www.cruzetalk.com













2015 chevy cruze temperature gauge not working


So I have a 2015 chevy cruze. Recently my temperature gauge stopped working. Now my ac isnt working. Any1 available for ideas of what could be wrong




www.cruzetalk.com





AC off Due to high engine temp links

Troubleshooting temp sensors


----------

